# Shetland Ferry 30% Off



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Just booked up our ferry to Shetland in May. 

   30% off.    

You need to get someone who lives there to list you as ‘friends & relatives’ on their NorthLink ferries ID. Then, when you book on-line you automatically get 30% off fares (not off cabins though). 

2 adults plus 5.8m camper plus two berth cabins return comes to £455.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah! Happy memories. A few years ago We did a boys campervan adventure where the object was to get to muckle flugga 61 degrees north and the most northerly point of the British isles. 9 hours to aberdeen, 12 hour crossing, drive across Shetland mainland, ferry to Yell, ferry to Unst and muckle flugga is at the end if unst. Michael plain did pole to pole faster I think!

We didn't bother with cabins on the ferry but chose to booze the night away, play guitar with a band on tour before finally skulking off into tue restaurant VIP lounge for a kip at 4am when at 6am I was finally discovered and Bundled off the ship by a steward who almost missed me! I was the last one off.

A superb place. Unst is just surreal.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I did an 18 month tour in Unst whilst I was in the RAF during the 70's. There were no Roll on/Roll Off ferries in those days and you crossed over from island to island on small boats and buses in between that that got older and smaller the further north you went.

I hope to go back with the MH next year. We made some real good friends whilst we were there and the locals are real friendly.

I hope you post how you get on.


----------

